
CSS Social Buttons - SRSimko
http://webdesignerwall.com/tutorials/css-social-buttons
======
elisee
The demo (<http://webdesignerwall.com/demo/css-social-buttons/>) looks great
but a button is pretty useless without an :active (pressed) state. Would be
nice if it was built-in.

There are some pressed classes defined but I don't think you can dynamically
add them when the button is :active through CSS only.

------
jenius
This absolutely sucks in every way. The icons suck, they aren't clean, clear,
flexible, or well made. The styles suck, they are too basic to even be useful
- we can all put a 1px border or border radius on an element. And it's not
innovative in any way, web designers have been doing this for years, except
with actually good icons and css styles.

I'm genuinely surprised that this made it to the front page of hacker news.
That being said, I still think Nick La is a great designer.

~~~
jfarmer
You should make some that are clean, clear, flexible, and well-made, where the
styles don't suck and developed enough to be useful. :)

------
zalew
well, they look nice, but desperately need to be made as sprites. this way
it's a waste of requests.

~~~
antidaily
And what about using font-face with an icon-based font?

------
djtriptych
This is why I'm completely behind efforts like Twitter's Bootstrap Font
Awesome to standardize an internet icon set.

Why do I have to hear about every front-end web dev's effort to reinvent the
wheel? Why are users forced to relearn a new visual language to accomplish the
exact same task on every website?

~~~
ineedtosleep
> Why do I have to hear about every front-end web dev's effort to reinvent the
> wheel?

You don't have to listen. Forcing people onto something when they'd rather
create their own is a much worse proposition.

------
dhawalhs
I wish it had a Github icon too

~~~
The_Magistrate
There are instructions on how to create your own icons from the standard set
available here: <http://icondock.com/free/mono-social-icons>

Took me about 5 mins to upload the github icon and edit the CSS file.

~~~
jan-hocevar
Those are very nice!

------
majorlazer
Wow, what a coincidence. I was just looking for social buttons in another
window. Thanks!

------
techblock
I'm confused. These icons are .PNGs

~~~
sp332
Click the "view demo" button. <http://webdesignerwall.com/demo/css-social-
buttons/>

